# Sears Chief pedal blocks



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

Well me and my friend Mike were contemplating on reproducing Sears Chief pedal blocks. Most pedal blocks found on these bikes are cracked and disentigrating.

Lets see a show of hands, who needs some of these for their Chief.
We also want to make the spacers that mount between the pedal blocks.


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Me!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes indeedio!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

Here is a really cool ad courtesy of Mike.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 30, 2016)

you would think you could get the rings pretty easily.


----------



## bikeman76 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'll buy a set.
Joe


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2016)

If you build it, they will "buy".


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2016)

Well It is looking very good! There may be a supply to your demand. I dont care if I break even. We will all have Chief pedal blocks !!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been trying to find one of these blocks so I could have some made for a long time....

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pedals-wanted-just-like-these.77469/#post-621158


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 31, 2016)

I would be interested in a set.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't even have a Chief & I want a set!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2016)

Mikee! You know what you have to do to get a set!


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 31, 2016)

Me too!!


----------



## oddball (Oct 31, 2016)

What do you think Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2016)

Cliff! It's lookin good,


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2016)

If the Chief blocks work out, Could we get some Ideal blocks made as well?


----------



## oddball (Nov 1, 2016)

Thought you need these pedal blocks Marty


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice ad!! Thanks Cliff!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2016)

Update!! These pedal blocks will be made with a steel die and made with pressure. Pressure formed,  Not polyurethane poured crap. I talked to my guy and he said he will make them just like they did in 1900s.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2016)

Update!! My guy will also make the spacers that go in between the pedal blocks. He has 11 screw machines from WW2. He can make anything!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Update!! My guy will also make the spacers that go in between the pedal blocks. He has 11 screw machines from WW2. He can make anything!!!




Any idea what a set will cost? I might need three or four sets.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

I will update availabilty and cost as soon as possible.


----------



## mike j (Nov 7, 2016)

Good, I'd probably go for a set also, though I have the spacers.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2016)

Cliff,
The blocks on my pedals have the ideal logo on them.
Not sure of originality or the date of manufacture.
The end plates have H-D stamped in them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2016)

This is one of those items that, although I don't own a Chief, I will get just in case I ever do! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool! Remember Ideal and Davis were in bed together.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2016)

Count me in for a set, I 2nd that...


----------



## John (Jan 31, 2017)

Update? I need 3 sets and I don't want to machine them out of rubber.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice !!!!


John said:


> Update? I need 3 sets and I don't want to machine them out of rubber.View attachment 416667 View attachment 416666


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2017)

Didn't the Napoleon have separated pedal blocks as well? no logo I think tho-


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been leaving messages and no answer. I drove by and no sign of anybody there, jesus man I just want some Chief pedal blocks.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have been leaving messages and no answer. I drove by and no sign of anybody there, jesus man I just want some Chief pedal blocks.




We all want them.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2017)

Finally got back into my buddys shop yesterday. He was on vacation. He is machining the patterns on Sat. Here is a pic of some of the screw machines that he has. 1929-1940. He has a total of 11. One CNC, 6 lathes, a extrusion machine, 4 punch presses and a rubber melting machine. Its a blast hanging out there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Awww the smell of burning rubber in the morning....


----------



## scott141 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm in for a set of blocks and spacers when they are ready.
Thanks!


----------



## The Admiral (Feb 28, 2017)

Is it possible to have sears master blocks and spacers made too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Apr 12, 2017)

How are the blocks going? My pedals are almost done.


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2017)

John said:


> How are the blocks going? My pedals are almost done.
> 
> View attachment 450218


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2017)

John said:


> How are the blocks going? My pedals are almost done.
> 
> View attachment 450218




WOW!


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow is right!! Nice work.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2017)

I hope some of these will be available to purchase at the world famous CC Pike swap meet on May 7th


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2017)

Getting closer, just the caps to complete.


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2017)

John said:


> Getting closer, just the caps to complete.
> View attachment 452020




Very Cool!!!!!


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 16, 2017)

John said:


> How are the blocks going? My pedals are almost done.
> 
> View attachment 450218




unbelievable !


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 16, 2017)

Red Mead pedal blocks might not be a bad idea, also.......?

Then, red Mead grips?


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 16, 2017)

Larmo63 said:


> Red Mead pedal blocks might not be a bad idea, also.......?
> 
> Then, red Mead grips?




definitely sign me up for those!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2017)

just old fashion CABE ingenuity!!


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 17, 2017)

in his spare time John makes jewelry masquerading as bike parts. stunning


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2017)

John said:


> View attachment 453691




You da Man John!!!


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 19, 2017)

Bravo!!! my good sir. Amazing! unparalleled work! John.


----------



## John (Apr 24, 2017)

I only have one block


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2017)

Have only 4 blocks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2017)

someone please sell John more blocks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 25, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have been leaving messages and no answer. I drove by and no sign of anybody there, jesus man I just want some Chief pedal blocks.




Joe - you still on this or nada?
@Joe Buffardi


----------



## XBPete (Apr 25, 2017)

Simply beautimus... some mighty fine work,,,, kudos!


----------



## John (Apr 26, 2017)

A full set of blocks


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 26, 2017)

Im out. John can do it. No need to anymore.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 26, 2017)

Too busy with Shur-Spins and making Blank . Too much on my plate. Great job John!!


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im out. John can do it. No need to anymore.



Just made the one set, so there still a need for them.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im out. John can do it. No need to anymore.




...Joe, say it's not so!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2017)

I can still do them just tired if waiting for my buddy. Ill go over there today with some alcohol.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ya gotta keep it going!
There's definitely a need out there for quality reproductions. If you can get enough orders in and enough $$ per set to pay for your start up & production costs.
Most Chiefs don't have those original type of pedals anymore and have been replaced years ago. Originals are very difficult to locate!

Just a thought ......


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2017)

Money isnt the issue, hell if I can get them done I would send them as christmas gifts to cabers that need them.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2017)

Just curious........


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2017)

No hurry, I believe all CABEr's have learned to be patient. :eek:


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2017)

You're right Brian!!!!


----------



## oddball (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm sure it can be figured out, maybe have a pow wow at the CC swap meet May 7th


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2017)

Lately its been crazy with my accessories, Shur-Spins come first, then I have other special projects for some Cabers and that is second. Then I had to build a gate and a fence third, then I had to help build a 59ab flathead for a good friend so he could get his t back on the road. Its all stuff to do and I am a man of my word and it will get done. I stiil have many years left of energy in me. Lol!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2017)

when they are on Johns pedals...they'll be shurly *spinning!!!*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2017)

Johns pedals are works of art. Everything he does is better than the originals. He is gifted.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Johns pedals are works of art. Everything he does is better than the originals. He is gifted.




You are gifted as well.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you, man!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Money isnt the issue, hell if I can get them done I would send them as christmas gifts to cabers that need them.




I need a set.


----------

